# EP end of april blowout- 15% off all peptides



## TwisT (Apr 20, 2011)

*

*​  *15% OFF ALL PEPTIDES THROUGH THE END OF APRIL AT EXTREME PEPTIDE.COM!*

*USE CODE **April15off** AT CHECKOUT FOR 15% OFF!*
​  *          THIS COUPON CODE IS ONLY VALID ON EXTREMEPEPTIDE.COM!!!

	                ALL RESEARCH CHEMS ARE AT THEIR EVERYDAY LOW PRICE! IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!*​ ​  
*                      BE SURE TO VISIT EXTREME PEPTIDE NOW AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF SOME OF THE BEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY!

****ALL ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE SHIPPING TO THE USA AND CANADA****

	****ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS OVER 300$ GET UPGRADED TO EXPRESS SHIPPING FOR THE COST OF REGULAR SHIPPING!*****​ ​ *THESE DEALS END MAY 1ST SO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE AMAZING SAVINGS!!!

	AND DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACEED BEFORE 2 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS  GET SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT  ANYTIME!*​


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 20, 2011)

Good News !

10 days left folks !


----------



## Hench (Apr 20, 2011)

Just what I've been waiting for. 

Thanks T!


----------



## Ravager (Apr 20, 2011)

Just spent big Monday!!!! DAMN YOU!!! Lol... isn't that always the way.

EP is great products at great prices.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 20, 2011)

Lysphen said:


> Good News !
> 
> 10 days left folks !







Hench said:


> Just what I've been waiting for.
> 
> Thanks T!



Haha no problem!



Ravager said:


> Just spent big Monday!!!! DAMN YOU!!! Lol... isn't that always the way.
> 
> EP is great products at great prices.



Haha yup, sales always pop up after you order 



-T


----------

